# Fast wireless router for gaming?



## kyle2020 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey guys,

Right, heres my problem. Im having to run wireless in my house due to my sister also wanting to use the internet on her laptop - we have a cheap linksys 54Mbps router, and when my sisters on the internet at the same time as im gaming etc, i get horrible lag spikes once every two minutes or so. Also, when im downloading things such as programs or torrents, my download speed is pathetic.

So, my question to you is:

DO any of you know of a fairly priced, fast wireless G router? Either from word of mouth etc or from actually owning one?

Thanks!


----------



## lemonadesoda (Nov 4, 2008)

It wont help.

Sharing wireless will always give you these kinds of problems.

YOU should go wired.

SHE should go wireless.

And then you slow down the wireless connection hehe


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 4, 2008)

Dude if she is on the same electric phase as you then try this.  It rocks. Plug and Play.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833156234

http://trendnet.com/products/proddetail.asp?prod=105_TPL-302E2K&cat=65


----------



## alexp999 (Nov 4, 2008)

Linksys routers arent that cheap. I have dealt with cheap, one "bargain basement" router actually kept messing with the ISP's servers! 
Are you using a wired or wireless connection?
I have a USR router that allows me to plug the Gaming PC's in wired and the laptops wirelessly.


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 4, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> It wont help.
> 
> Sharing wireless will always give you these kinds of problems.
> 
> ...



haha 

Its not my descision though, the router is in my parents room, (the house is quite small + a bungalow so that doesnt matter really) and my dad doesnt want me to go paying to have the connection moved around into my room 

A question for you though - if i was to move the whole setup into my room,  could i then run wired for my rig but have the wireless running for my sister?


----------



## alexp999 (Nov 4, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> haha
> 
> Its not my descision though, the router is in my parents room, (the house is quite small + a bungalow so that doesnt matter really) and my dad doesnt want me to go paying to have the connection moved around into my room
> 
> A question for you though - if i was to move the whole setup into my room,  could i then run wired for my rig but have the wireless running for my sister?



The router for me is the room next door. When the ntl guy came and installed the cable modem we got him to drill a whole between the rooms so we could have ethernet cables running through to my PC's and consoles.
I doubt your parents would be too happy about doing that, but you can et really long enet cables, my longest is 30m, do what I have done in my room, lift the edge of the carpet (unless you have laminate), and run the enet cable between the skirting and carpet grips.
Only way I can see you acheiving your goal is to connect wired, even powerline/homeplug adaptors wont be as good as wired.


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 4, 2008)

Lol i do have laminate 

Basically in my rents room it goes like this: hole in the wall where the main cable comes through, that plugs into the NTL/Virgin box thing, then thats plugged into our linksys shit box. I dont think my mum would be too happy to have an ethernet cable trailing through her hallway, but i can have a look 

Still, im going to pay to have the cable moved i think.


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 4, 2008)

Well if you wan't a faster wireless go for the N band series of router although they cost an arm, a leg and a ball. But a wireless connection will always be slower than a wired one.


----------



## alexp999 (Nov 4, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> Lol i do have laminate
> 
> Basically in my rents room it goes like this: hole in the wall where the main cable comes through, that plugs into the NTL/Virgin box thing, then thats plugged into our linksys shit box. I dont think my mum would be too happy to have an ethernet cable trailing through her hallway, but i can have a look
> 
> Still, im going to pay to have the cable moved i think.



You could prob do it your self TBH. I would.
you can get extension cables from argos, failing that ring em up (if they understand a word your saying  ) and see how much it is. Let us know if they are ripping you off or not


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 4, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> You could prob do it your self TBH. I would.
> you can get extension cables from argos, failing that ring em up (if they understand a word your saying  ) and see how much it is. Let us know if they are ripping you off or not



It would probably end up costing me an arm and a leg in extension cabling though  Im going to price check an uber long ethernet cable, then ask my dad about moving the cable tonight. It just gets really frustrating when your downloading stuff at 100Kbps


----------



## Msap14 (Nov 24, 2008)

I have a D-link, Wireless N. the thing works great, never had any problems and never get any lag.


----------



## revin (Nov 24, 2008)

I switched from a Dlink to the Buffolo MiMo with DD WRT software and its no comparision to the dlink. It came with the 10ft antenna so allows for better placement. Running 2@sometimes 3 laptop.
 My pc is wired though, but the wireless is able to overpower from stock.
 Big differance from a regular router!!!


----------



## a_ump (Nov 24, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...66,2304:13968,2304:13969&bop=And&Order=RATING

dude go there if you want cheap cables for long length, only 18.25 with shipping for a 100ft cable, though i'd guess your looking for 25-50ft cable.

are you sure it's the router? how fast is your internet connection, 
speedtest


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 24, 2008)

D-Link DGL-4500 here.  I like the Gamefuel feature which allows you to specify priority (0-255) for IP/Port activity.  The DIR-655 is the DGL-4500's little brother.

It has some bugs like DDNS didn't work until I updated to 1.5 and it seems to default to give all the bandwidth to whomever is using the most but, it seems like those issues have been resolved for the most part.  Would buy again, definitely.


By the way, I had a Linksys WRT-600 for a few days.  I tried to play UT3 online and wholy intermittent lag, Batman!  I plugged in my D-Link DI-724U and the problem immediately went away.  I sent it back for a refund.  And it was _supposed_ to be the best router around. Linksys = never again.


----------



## mrhuggles (Nov 25, 2008)

WRT54G v2.0-4.0, WRT54GS v1.0-3.0

install OpenWRT + X-Wrt[webif2]

why do this? becuase it gives you full controll of everything [if you game/overclock youll know how important that can be...] and becuase its 100% stable i have never had openWRT crash not even 1 time in like 2 years., no crappy performance, no crashes, always flawless, and exactly as you want. i couldnt imagin useing anything other than openWRT or IOS [cisco's good router os]

X-Wrt = web interface for openWRT, a very good one, now imho its definatly far surpassed the one in DD-WRT, i dont really need to sell it, if you dont want to, go ahead and get a like 200 dollar gaming router, let it crash for a month or so untill your so frustraited you want to cry, then get it  either way you will eventually end up getting it.

also, there are other hardware options, like if youw ant wireless N, or if you want THE VERY BEST you could get a good avila gateworks router, those are sweet and i am planning on getting one someday.

gl


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Nov 25, 2008)

Any wireless router is a good one, as long as it includes Wireless N.


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 25, 2008)

I was just looking at wireless n and it's under 50 for the linksys midrange router, then i will use the usb ones for a few workstations, it look like it will be fine for our house, it's not to big and all on one floor, so no big distances or metal walls ....


----------



## niko084 (Nov 25, 2008)

I use a Dlink DIR-655, has 2 notebooks and an xbox that game on it at the same time and it runs great, pings are only slightly higher than wired and it doesn't lock up.


----------

